# How do you guys have responsibilities parceled out for Style leads?



## StyleMaven1 (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm one of 2 Style TLs in my store, I know that in higher volume stores there are sometimes more. How are responsibilities divided between the leads in your store? By processes? Like one supervises price change completion, one pog sets, one vmg sets etc or by assigned departments? Or is it super loosey goosey?


----------



## MrT (Jul 30, 2020)

Ours are by areas.  Right now though they have also split tech and beauty since our specialty etl is out on loa.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 30, 2020)

On has intimate and men’s , one rtw and wild and crap area, one boys and girls and one inf.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah, we used to have it split up by dept but then I discovered my counterpart had no idea what they were doing in some pretty important ways and it was screwing up entire departments. Don't want to go into details that are specific to my situation.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 31, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> On has intimate and men’s , one rtw and wild and crap area, one boys and girls and one inf.


You have FOUR Style Team Leads? Wow! We have one and they are in charge of Beauty and Tech too!


----------



## Yetive (Jul 31, 2020)

Same here @happygoth


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 31, 2020)

happygoth said:


> You have FOUR Style Team Leads? Wow! We have one and they are in charge of Beauty and Tech too!


Yeah 4 style . 2 p1 , 3 p2 , 3 offsite , 2 closing leads , 2 market , 1 Starbucks , 3 setl, 2 flex fill , 1 hr Tl,  2 inbound . One pml.


----------

